# Uh oh



## AkDan (Apr 13, 2012)

The girls are pretty jacked! I released the queens yesterday, 2 of 3 were still in the cages after 5 days, so I did a direct release.

now the one hive is pretty hot. Outstanding! Got whacked standing 10' away right in the sweater thankfully. Hopefully they weren't so hot they offed my queen!


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Good luck! Do polar bears share the same affection for bees as their southern cousins?


----------



## AkDan (Apr 13, 2012)

they don't make it quite this far south to find out thankfully but my understanding is they have more of a meat diet than greens and sweets .


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Hmmm, not that far south of North Pole, Alaska. Obviously I need some more ejucatin. So you really only have to worry about the lil bears...?

I have a hot hive that originally got revved up but a (truly little) black bear cub. I had to_ lower_ my hot wire for the little guy. He learned quick. Bees still haven't forgot.


----------



## AkDan (Apr 13, 2012)

honestly I haven't had bear issues..though we have had bears in the back yard a few years ago, and a grizz just up the street nothings ventured into the hives. I guess the loud music and disco light does pay off ha!


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

and lotsa HOT ladies ( i mean yer bees, of course). 

good luck!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Being hot after a requeening may be a bad sign, newly queenless bees can be extra angry.

Opening an aggressive hive soon after requeening is also not always a good plan, it can stimulate the bees to ball the queen.

It can also take a week or so for a newly released queen to start laying so if you look sooner cannot necessarily tell if she has been accepted. Suggestion would be to check the hives for eggs in a week. Emphasis being on keeping them calm while looking, if they are hot, use enough smoke, plus spray them with sugar water which has an amazing calming effect. Just check the frames in the most likely area for eggs, and once found, close the hive straight up.


----------



## AkDan (Apr 13, 2012)

will do thanks OT. 

Went and fed today, we're getting close to kicking off but so far there's not much out there. Found out they were going crazy robbing. I'm not sure what hive is robbing what. I made a 'queen ring' for installing a queen cage in my warre, ended up being a pretty slick upper entrance so I was trying that this year. It sits below the feeder. I'm using a fatbeeman style feeder I made. The entrance is on the opposite side as the channel going into the feeder is. 

I plugged the top entrances...its just after 11pm (and still plenty day light out btw), there were still a few bees flying between hives. I have the lower entrances reduce quite a bit but not enough I reckon. Gonna try a robbing screen and rebuild the entrances as well and really choke things down. 

I hived on the 14th, they hadn't let the queen out by the 18th so I let her out. I got home late on vacation his year and the bees had been with her in the package for a week. I didn't figure letting her out would be a bad thing.

I'm concerned there may be another queen or infertile queen in the hive. I picked most of the candy out of the queen cage and they never did touch it. So I direct released her, now they're hot.

Well they were until I noticed them robbing the other hive. I'm not so sure how easily I can get a frame out at this point I haven't opened up the hives for a look since I hived them. I had a box and a half of comb drawn before hiving. I'm hoping I can Nader in the morning and have a look see at what/if anythings happening brood wise. The boxes on right now have pretty straight comb so I'm hoping I can open them up, weather permitting.


----------



## AkDan (Apr 13, 2012)

Well here's whats going on...this is what was the mean hive. I plugged the upper entrances in both and made these robber screens. Thanks for the tips Ray.


----------

